# Dish Subscribed Locals...call me crazy



## AnubisPrime (Mar 13, 2005)

Well, people call me crazy anyway...

I posted this as a bug:
-----------------------------------------------
I believe this spans back to L215.

I do not have any OTA channels set up. I subscribe to my locals through Dish, so this is not the OTA subscrption guide issue.

Prior to L215 I could type in "2", "11", "22", "53", etc. to tune to my local stations. The stations are also currently available in the 8000 range of channels.

Both my 508 and my 301 still have the channels mapped as such, in both places.

The 921 has no channels listed below 101, so typing "2", or "11" brings up nothing now. If I'm using my 921 I have to search through the 8000's to find my local channels.
---------------------------------------------

Anyone else seeing this? Is there a workaround? I've tried rebooting, and have had Dish tech shoot out "a signal".

Any info will be appreciated.
(Or am I crazy?) :eek2: 

Dom


----------



## jergenf (Mar 31, 2005)

You have no channel between 00-99 range but you did have then before 216?

Check menu 6-8 see if your channels are listed. Both analog and digital channels are scanable and should remain there. You can delete and rescan again this has helped some others.

Another thing to check because you admitted you don't have any OTA setup is menu - view preferrences -> display pref -> more , there's a box to enable analog.

This will mirror the 8000 channel to your OTA area however you really want the digital stations rather than analog (if you can get them because they're in HD)

If digital channel appear in the menu 6 -8 list but won't showup in the local guide area then you are affected by the 216 bug. Maybe the locals you were getting are outside your true DMA. 

Other than that everyone who subscribed did NOT loose the local lineup in their guide.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Dom - on the preferences screen (Menu-4-2), page 2 (More), deselect the "Enable Off-Air Channels" option. This will force your Dish locals to downmap again to theire channel numbers between 2 and 69.


----------



## AnubisPrime (Mar 13, 2005)

Mark's solution worked of course. Jergen also hinted to the preferences 4-2

I usually am fairly good with exploring every nook and corner of my electronic devices, but I sure missed that one! Thankfully, the experts know where to go.


Everyone here is much appreciated as always!


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

I call this the "semi-hidden menu" option. Unlike nearly every othher menu option, there is no number to press. "More" is a poorly worded button, since there is no way to know what you will get (unless you happen to read this or other DBS message boards).

The only other place on the 921 I've seen a "more" button is on the "point dish" menu.
There all you get is a message, not a choice to change any settings.


----------

